# My big P got his lower lip munched.



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok, My Biggest Piranha named "Chomper" grabbed a goldfish today an dthe others darted for a bite too. Well when it was over Chomper had a bite in his lip.

I can see his teeth. Will he heal over or be a permanent snaggle tooth?


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

It should heal up in about 2 weeks...


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

same thing happened to one of my caribe...it will heal dont worry.,


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah ...there like wolverine..give them time and they will heal up..like new


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice to know, thanks guys.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

You can add salt if you want but it will heal.


----------

